# LO turned into a little horror after MMR :-(



## stardust599

13 days ago my LO had her MMR (she's 18months).

It doesn't seem to have caused any major side effects except that she's had a mild fever on/off since a few days afterwards and her sleep and behaviour have gone to utter shit :-( The past 4 days have been the absolute worst!

She's gone from being a fantastic little sleeper to SCREAMING as we put her down in the cot and taking hours to settle. Then waking up in the night screaming again. And waking for the day at 5.30am still exhausted but can't get back to sleep!

Then in the daytimes she's in a horrific mood, tantrums, not eating, clinginess and just general grumpiness. Everything I offer her gets thrown at me in a rage and when I offer cuddles, kisses etc. she shakes her head and screams at me :-(

Please tell me this is a side-effect and will pass within the next week or so???


----------



## stardust599

Bump. No-one??


----------



## Bluebell321

I don't know I'm afraid. We're going to get LO's MMR done in the next couple of weeks and I'm bricking it! I think my friend's LO was a bit unsettled for about a week after her MMR, but she's back to her usual self now.


----------



## k4th

My dd was unsettled for about 7 days after the mmr and then got a measles rash but wasn't too grumpy about it. 

Maybe the temp etc was a result of the mmr and it's led to your lo being overtired & therefore a grumpy pants in the day? Isn't there a big sleep regression around 18 mths too? Just wondering if it's not all directly related to mmr. Either way - hope your lo settles down again soon :flower:


----------



## fidget

lucas has his jabs booked for monday, i'm dreading it as he's actually sleeping well at the minute!


----------



## stardust599

LO was sleeping lovely before this too :-D 12.5hours a night and 2-3hours a day. Now it can only be described as horrific.

She's been a little better today, still pretty warm and grumpy though! Had a 2hour nap so hopefully that helps out. I don't think she has a virus or bug at all.

I have thought about a sleep regression. She's taken a huge mental jump (I just wrote "mental grump" by mistake haha) the past 3 weeks and can suddenly answer yes/no and likes to argue with me about EVERYTHING! So could have something to do with it as she shakes her head no at bedtime, bathtime, food etc. so maybe realises she now has a choice at bedtime? We were starting to get a little iffy crying before the jag at naptimes/bedtimes but I thought she was just starting to need less sleep. Combined with overtiredness and feeling a bit poorly is just making her one unhappy madam :-(


----------



## k4th

Haha - mental grump!!! Very apt :rofl:

When dd makes a leap in her development she tends to need a bit more sleep than usual. Easier said than done if she's realising she has choices about bedtimes though!! If it is just a jump - at least you know it IS a phase & it WILL pass - she's been through others & made it out the other side. Hope it doesn't last long :flower:


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana had a reaction, so she had to be on Advil for swelling, but all my kids were really cranky for the next week after theirs.


----------



## stardust599

Ugh this is getting worse :-(

She's just doing absolutely terrified screaming randomly. And just can't get to sleep - laying there staring and tossing and turning. She just wants cuddled or someone next to her to sleep. She's ate well today and hasn't had a temp but the only explanation is the MMR cos she's always loved her cot.


----------



## punk_pig

My LO got v.clingy after MMR but I can't comment on the sleep as my LO has always been a bit of a nightmare on the sleep front so I've not noticed a change. However we also have the runs, a sore throat, teething and a high temp all thrown in together with the MMR so it is a fun couple of weeks all round!!


----------



## mummy1985

So glad it's not just me. Abigail had hers on Tuesday and the last few days have been hell. She will be happy playing (for 5 mins max) then suddenly burst into tears, I go to pick her up and she throws herself back in a paddy. She won't settle at night until about 9-10pm wheras she'd just got into a routine of going to bed at 7.30 without fail!

ARGH!!!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm so glad to see it isn't just us!

Rex had his MMR along with his boosters exactly 2 weeks ago. And this last week has been hell!!! The nurse said he might get a rash 2 weeks after them but she didn't mention that he'd turn into psycho toddler!!!

He normally eats for England & getting him to eat anything since Monday has been a battle. He'll drink milk & have the odd spoonful of meals but that's it. He's never been a great sleeper but this past week has been awful! Not settling (we even ended up driving round on Saturday night at 10pm :dohh: & he's usually fast asleep for 7.30) & nearly every night he's ended up in our bed in the early hours because we just can't settle him. He even napped with me on my day off which he hasn't done since he was 6 months old. And he's been a cranky little monster. Wants to be in my arms all the time. Then wants to go down but won't stand & arches his back if you try to lay him down. Nightmare!

Now where's that bottle of wine.....lol


----------



## stardust599

Ooh psycho toddler... that definately sounds like what she's turned into.

High temperature kicked in today. Been at 39.5 most of the day. She's just so sleepy but keeps screaming out for us in her sleep. Been at docs who was clueless and said probably viral but I really think it's the MMR. She also fell asleep in my arms a few times today and hasn't napped on me since a few months old :-( Just giving Calpol and Nurofen and hope it passes soon! xx


----------



## punk_pig

stardust599 said:


> Been at docs who was clueless and said probably viral but I really think it's the MMR.

My doc said the temp should have been sooner if it was MMR - I told him that the immunisation nurse had said any point in the three weeks after the jab, to which he replied "oh well she's probably right then!!!:dohh:


----------



## stardust599

They don't have a clue!

I'm certain it's MMR, it started 6days afterwards and has gradually gotten worse. Just hoping that it passes, it's exactly 2 weeks today so surely should start to come out of it over the weekend and on the mend next week.

It's the sleep part that's the worst - just horrendous random screaming and just wants to be held and lay there staring. She doesn't settle for a few hours after bedtime so we're in and out cuddling her and being held hostage at the cot until 11pm-midnight and then she starts up again in the middle of the night! And the tantrums :-(


----------



## JASMAK

Well, whether it is, or isn't...I hope she feels better soon! There is def some nasty bugs going around. Kelana has had one that made her quite unsettled and then a bunch of diarrhea after a few days too. Nasty.


----------



## stardust599

Last night and this morning have been horrific but the fever has finally dropped so FX'd she's turning a corner. We took her up to the hospital today and all they could find was some swelling in her throat but no infection. She hasn't eaten a single thing all day :-(

Hospital doctors were clueless and said to bring her back tomorrow or Monday if no improvement but probably a late reaction to the MMR or possibly a viral infection.

I wonder if she could be reacting to the mumps part of the vaccine as I know it kicks in around 2 weeks after? And it causes fever, swelling and sore throat etc. so hopefully explains it.


----------



## babyno9

aw your poor baby. :( How is she now?

My little boy (17 months) had the MMR nearly two weeks ago and he has been exactly like you said in your post. Nightime is the worst too. He won't go to bed but screams until 9/10pm (bedtime used to be at 7pm) and then will wake up during the night screaming for about an hour. Nothing will stop him, he eventually falls back to sleep after pacing the floor with him. :(


----------



## stardust599

Shes okay now, been 4 weeks so took a while! She took really poorly with it and sleep still isnt quite the same but we're on the mend. Definately the MMR as have never experienced anything like it before and came on so suddenly. Hope you get back to normal soon xx


----------



## babyno9

aw poor little things, it's awful that a vaccine can do this to such young children :( I am glad to hear that things are finally getting better for you and your lo. 
Thank you so much for replying, i just needed some reasurrance that things will get better, i just can't see the light at the end of the tunnel atm :( x


----------



## fluffpuffin

The mmr affected Isla's sleep quite a bit too. she just refused to sleep properly and wouldn't nap much either. I remember it took about 3 - 4 weeks to improve.


----------



## lanaross

This happens to Bells after every shot. First year I wanted to strangle all doctors. Give it a week and it's a good thing her body is fighting and responding and building immunity xx


----------



## emme

wow i could have written this post myself... i hope it improves soon!


----------



## mummy1985

It's now 17 days after her MMR and she is starting to return to normal!


----------



## emme

mummy1985 said:


> It's now 17 days after her MMR and she is starting to return to normal!

Wish I could say the same!!!:cry::cry:


----------



## stardust599

It took longer for me hun, about 21 days before things started to improve. we're at 30days now and back to normal. What a huge shock and struggle it was for my LO though but i'm glad it's done x


----------



## Bluebell321

Glad to see there's light at the end of the tunnel! My LO had her MMR 6 days ago and about 4 days ago she started to be a nightmare at bedtime. It certainly was a shock as she normally just goes to bed without a fuss. The hot weather's not helped though. Her room's south facing and heats up like a sauna.


----------



## Macmad

Wow glad I found this thread. My LO had MMR jab 4 days ago and her sleep has gone to pot! I'm now up with her (it's midnight here) after screaming the house down for half an hour. She goes to bed fine but has been waking up 2/3 hours later and not wanting to settle. God I hope this gets better soon :-/


----------



## Lauki

Eep I'm scared now. Sophie is scheduled for hers on Tuesday. Seems a bit soon compared to all your babies. Should I delay it?


----------



## punk_pig

Lauki said:


> Eep I'm scared now. Sophie is scheduled for hers on Tuesday. Seems a bit soon compared to all your babies. Should I delay it?

Can't give you advice on whether delaying is good or not (our delay was due to constant illness/temperatures rather than an informed choice!) but I am surprised your LO is getting it at 12months. 
The schedule the Nurse showed me was either the booster for one of the earlier jabs (cant remember which one)at 12months and then flu & MMR at 13months OR all three at 13months - not all three at 12months. 

However I didn't know this till I went in, cos the letter just said "she is due her 12month immunisations" and then "she is due her 13month immunisations" without specifying. They change the guidance all the time though.


----------



## Lauki

Soph is getting them all when she's 12 months, 3 days... Bit worried now :(.


----------



## embo216

I delayed both mine till 18 months, it was a very personal choice though, I just felt with the boosters already I didnt too much in their system and wanted a bit of a break. x


----------



## emme

Looking back, I would have definately delayed. LO was a different child for almost a month after! Was worse than the newborn stage for me!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

My li had his mmr about 10 days ago and he has been fine bo side effects whatsoever sake witg my friends little girl who is also 13 months my cousins boy had his mmr at 17-18 months and he was a nightmare with it too ive seen a few stories like this when thy have it later i dont know if its linked to later though :/


----------



## Macmad

I delayed to just short of 15 months. I praying her sleep gets better soon. Other than her sleeping pattern, she's fine in herself.


----------



## stardust599

LO did get back to normal after over a month ladies. Hang in there  x


----------



## punk_pig

Mummy2B21 said:


> My li had his mmr about 10 days ago and he has been fine bo side effects whatsoever sake witg my friends little girl who is also 13 months my cousins boy had his mmr at 17-18 months and he was a nightmare with it too ive seen a few stories like this when thy have it later i dont know if its linked to later though :/

Yeah I wondered if it just co-incided with a developmental sleep issue and her rash/temp/sore throat just made it that bit worse?


----------



## mumof1+1

Well, after reding this post I'm so glad I did delay now. My son had his 12 and 13 month injections late due to illnesses and daddy not being able to be there, minus the MMR jab. I think he was almost 20months when he had them and he coped tonnes better with them, barely no reactions unlike his 2,3, and 4 month jabs. I will not be giving him the MMR until he is 2.5 years old at least and daddy agrees, as does my mum. Mine is personal reasons too, my daughter was 3 when she had hers, i think 2 is too young and i think 13 months is far too young for their poor lil bodies to tolerate it. I got a massive lecture of the nurse but its my son, he will get the jab but not until I feel his body is able to cope.

For all the ladies out there having issues with their children after this jab, i hope ll your babies are feeling tonnes better real soon :hugs: to you all xxx


----------

